# BF Goodrich Challenger middleweight



## Tidewater (Oct 27, 2010)

Picked this up at the auction today, it was listed as a BF Goodrich Challenger Balloon tire bike. Imagine the disappointment when I saw that it was a late 60's middleweight.
Oh well...parts for my Columbia came today, I'll have my big boy bike soon enough.

Couldn't pass this up, overall it is in good shape, minor ding in the rear fender, and the forks have obviously had some heat put to them, but otherwise a straight and cleanable rider. The frame looks an awful lot like the '69 Huffy that I picked up recently. Did Huffy rebadge for BF Goodrich?
Anyway the serial number is located on the left rear dropout. The number is 2HO67422

As always any info you can provide will be appreciated. 

Still searchin'
Tidewater


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 28, 2010)

Yep, that's Huffy alright! Maybe 62 from that 2 in the s/n.


----------



## Tidewater (Oct 29, 2010)

Adam, thanks for responding, I thought I could count on you to chime in. Yeah, I probably should have done some more research before posing the question. I sat the bike side by side with the '69 Huffy and almost  everything is identical with the frames, the only difference being the shape of the dropouts. 

Of the middleweight bikes I've picked up so far, this one has suffered the least amount of damage over the years.The fenders are in great shape with very few and minor dings. I really dig the sprocket on this one. There isn't very much chrome on the bike but what is there should clean up very well.

I was really hoping for that Schwinn built Ballooner, dang autioneers don't mind stretching or omitting the truth to get a crowd. 

As always your input is appreciated, 
Tidewater


----------

